# Off-season orchids...



## Didereaux (Mar 30, 2015)

Selby Gardens in Sarasota FL  Canon 7D  EFS 24mm


----------



## JoeW (Mar 30, 2015)

Lovely Phalenopsises and Cataleya.  Selby gardens is nice--haven't been there for a couple of years.  And realistically, I don't think there is every an "off-season" when it comes to orchids and Florida.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 1, 2015)

Lovely colors nice captures.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Apr 6, 2015)

Really impressive.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2015)

Purdy flowers!


----------

